# Inexpensive Outland Models structures



## nearboston

Does anyone use Outland Models snap-together structures? I saw them advertised on eBay after buying a Russell Snow Plow kit and they look interesting. Not a lot of detail from what I could tell but inexpensive and perhaps useful in backgrounds or as a base for a kitbash.


----------



## DonR

They are certainly low priced compared to what Walther's sells.

http://stores.ebay.com/Outland-Models-US

Those buildings from Walther's or a hobby shop would be in the 40.00 up
category.

Don


----------



## nearboston

*No Documentation*

Well, I contacted the company through their ebay connection and they do not have a catalog or other similar documentation available.

I am going to keep searching for someone in the ether that has actual experience with the product before I decise on whether or not I will give them a try.


----------



## Cycleops

You cant tell a whole lot from the picture but I'd have thought they're cheap enough to give them a try.


----------



## CTValleyRR

I agree with Cycleops. Buy one and try it out. Let the rest of us know what you think. Just as with anything else new: someone has to be the early adopter...


----------



## Zifty

Searching for info/reviews on these models lead me to this site and forums. I've also been wondering as well. Inexpensive, but one thing I've learned is, you get what you pay for when you buy from said region.

I would love to hear back from anyone who has purchased them. My concerns from looking at the dimensions (Z scale anyway) they seemed a little over sized in scale. 6.5 CM tall for a 3 story house is about 45 scale feet. And the three story office building is 55 scale feet tall.


----------



## Rocsec1

I just got the warehouse and it is ok for the price. No doors or glazing. The walls fit together with tabs.


----------



## Lttuna1613

*Warehouse*

I also purchased the warehouse for about $18. It snapped together in about 5 minutes. No instructions included but you really do not need them as its only 4 outside walls, roof. As the other post says no windows or doors. I plan to use it on my industrial layout as a building under construction.

Just could not pass up on the price!

Semper Fi


----------



## Rocsec1

It is pretty basic but the eBay price is $10 shipped it is had to go wrong. Going to add doors and windows, paint and leave it at that. The loading dock doors are quite right thought. They too small to park a trailer in front of them but I don't think it is worth the effort to make them bigger.


----------

